# how to find a support group?



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

I`m suffring now 20 years from IBSD, and I fell very frustraited. It costs me anxity and stress, weakness that I mostly home, can`t walk around, cause the weakness, I`m slow like a turtle, and I`m very depressed cause my situation. The loneleness it seems to kill me, am alone cause the desease.In the beginning helped me diet, and now it`s getting worse again, and most of the food I can`t eat. Here where i live I never found a suppoort group, and it is hard when noone understands you.I would like to find friends who have like me IBSD, who can understand my situation. I suffre under underweight cause the most food I can`t eat and it also hurts eatring alittle more then usual. Cause my die I have no appetite, and all what is fat or with oil I can`t eat, no vegetables and no fruits, it all makes diarrhea.This weakness and underweight makes my hearth running very fast every little thing I`m doing, walking around not to talk about it. It is scary and frustrating.It is hard to find someone to listening, and without to talk it is much more worse.Please help.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

llanit2I don't know how to go about finding a support group near you. The links above are only for North America - I assume that's all that is known about right now. You could ask on other forums to see if there is anyone else in Israel who might know of one near you. But remember that this is also what this board is for. You can discuss anything here and for better or worse, you'll find others in the same boat. I have IBS with alternating D and C but I understand about the D dictating attimes what you can and can't do. I wanted to let you know you're not alone. also, read through the board to see what has helped others. I think you might especially be interested in the calcium threads - it has helped a lot of people and it's a relatively easy thing to do and not worry about side effects. And if you're a woman, it's something the doctor wants you to take anyway.take carenancy


----------



## suffring_lady2 (Nov 21, 2001)

Dear Nancy,thank you for your reply. Yes, I take calcium, cause my osteoperosis, I have to take calcium citrate + vit. D. I got it in my young age, but to keep always my diet it is very hard. How you keep all your diet when you`r having D? right now I have alittle constipation then it gets over again to D, or too much soft and it is just not like it should be, and weakenings me lots that I almost can`t walk around. I also would like to know how they do Barium Colones, I`m pretty scared of it cause I can`t be fasting, am colapsing when I don`t eat every one and a half till two hours, alittle. Also it probably hurts lots? I got always hearth racing when i have to go through such horrible tests, then i can`t stay on my legs anymore. Take care, Ilanit.


----------

